# Nano Nature Scape



## Tim Harrison (25 Apr 2017)

Put this together yesterday afternoon in a SuperFish 30cm cube I had knocking around the garage. It might change, I won't be planting it for a few days yet.
Not sure if it's wholly appropriate to post this in journals 'cause I'm not sure if it's going to turn out to be much of a keeper, but hey it'll tide me over till I decide what I'm going to do next...
There's a layer of soil under the sand, a 1:1 mix of peat and ericaceous compost. I'll be tearing down Windswept Eternity and transferring the CO2, so it'll be an injected soil tank.
Not sure which plants I'm going to use, or for that matter where I'm going to put them - the hardscape is a bit overwhelming - but I'll probably reuse some from Windswept.


----------



## kadoxu (25 Apr 2017)

That looks amazing!


----------



## zozo (25 Apr 2017)

The sand is a nice sized mixture..  Where do you find something like that? I guess this will boom, plants on composted soil, peat and co2..
I've seen those superfish tanks before, they looked like pretty solid tanks, tho in the trade they seem to be gone.. Is that and older sold out serie?


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Apr 2017)

@kadoxu thanks

@zozo Hi, Marcel, the sand is pool filter sand, a bargain compared to Gucci substrate...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25kg-Quar...638622?hash=item3d28549bde:g:w6kAAOSwIgNXtGTy
Mines slightly coarser grained.
I hope the plants will do well, I'll be water column dosing fertz as well.
I guess the aquarium is around 6 years old, give or take... I don't think it's optiwhite or anything that fancy but it is solidly built.


----------



## Nelson (25 Apr 2017)

Looks great Tim .
You're not too bad at this .


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Apr 2017)

@Nelson thanks Neil...thought I'd give it a go 
It's actually my first attempt at a nano scape, I bought the tank a while ago and haven't done that much with it.


----------



## zozo (25 Apr 2017)

Pool filter sand? 0,40-0,80 Hmm, have to look around for a pool shop.. Kinda like the multi color, goes wel together with that corkscrewed wood... Most sand i come across is rather just white or just biege.  Most sand i find for decarative purpose are much to neet and not decarative at all.


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Apr 2017)

Know what you mean, I think it's just naturally occurring aggregate which helps if you're after a more natural look. it's mostly composed of inert silicates; ideal for aquariums.
http://www.specialistaggregates.com...-p-1117.html?gclid=COK-rIqFwNMCFQsR0wodGEoKSg


----------



## Fiske (25 Apr 2017)

Looks great! It's as if those roots have grown like that between the rocks.


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Apr 2017)

@Fiske thanks, it was going to be a rock only scape, the wood was added as an afterthought. Either way, the cover it provides will be appreciated by critters and I need more planting space for epiphytes.


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Apr 2017)

Really like how that wood wraps around the rocks Tim


----------



## zozo (25 Apr 2017)

Wrap Around Finger Wood..


----------



## Eduard18 (25 Apr 2017)

exactly, the wood wraps around the stones  but I think the small stones  - low left - disturb somehow the harmony of the picture; maybe placing them directly onto the sand ? as for plants , it looks straightforward to me : mosses +/- M. hirsuta +/- Cuba ( which could grow semi emersed on the top rock )


----------



## zozo (25 Apr 2017)

Yes indeed i also noticed these little cubic sharp edged stones at first glans. But ok, it still needs to be planted, some moss in there and Yahtzee!
Will look like a charme once this is grown in..


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Apr 2017)

@Stu Worrall thanks Stu, I'm lucky in that I've got a fair bit to choose from, which makes life a little easier.

@Eduard18 I know what you mean, there's no substrate to plant in there, it's all rock. Some of the stones may be covered in moss to help it take hold, or used as anchors for epiphytes, or may yet be removed depends how creative I can get with the super glue or twine; either way I'm hoping it'll make more sense when it's planted

@zozo Haha...Marcel I was in the middle of writing the above when you posted


----------



## alto (25 Apr 2017)

An ominous tank so those sharp stones suit it well


----------



## dean (25 Apr 2017)

I love it 
Can't wait to see progress 
What rock have you used 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mannic05 (25 Apr 2017)

zozo said:


> Pool filter sand? 0,40-0,80 Hmm, have to look around for a pool shop.. Kinda like the multi color, goes wel together with that corkscrewed wood... Most sand i come across is rather just white or just biege.  Most sand i find for decarative purpose are much to neet and not decarative at all.


In the Netherlands Wildkamp is selling pool filter sand ad decent prizes.


Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Mannic05 (25 Apr 2017)

Very nice hardscape. Realy like the stones.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Apr 2017)

Hey tim

Great work mate. rock work and the wood definitely make it interesting. Fill it up slowly so the manzi wood can soak up nicely

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Apr 2017)

@alto thanks...nice to know you think it has tension.
@dean thanks dean, the rock is Grey Pillar Rock, aka, Seiryu Stone, aka Mini Landscape Rock...only some of the pieces ain't that mini.
@Mannic05 thanks, I enjoy scaping with it, it has so many facets; almost infinite combinations.
@Ryan Thang To Hey Ryan, no worries there, it's all wedged in.


----------



## Mark82 (26 Apr 2017)

Tim, what do you have around the bottom of the tanks. Looks really good and would like to get one. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Apr 2017)

Hi Mark, do you mean the base? It's part of the aquarium.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Apr 2017)

Chomping at the bit to get this started...but I have to wait for some bits to come from Hong Kong. I would have preferred to source them locally; I didn't really look hard enough and have since found them from one of our sponsors...D'oh!

Anyway, I had a mini rescape the other night and removed some of the wood added a couple of rocks and another half litre of substrate.
Not sure I like it any better, it's lost some of tension, but I think it's a little more harmonious for it. And the unbroken path up the right hand side gives the scape a little more depth and perspective.
Some of the rock and wood elements have been hidden a bit by the additional sand but once the tank is filled with water the sand should settle and reveal them again.

I've pretty much decided to re-use as many of the plants from Windswept as possible with a few additions:

HC Cuba,
Crypt wendtii Kompakt,
mosses, Christmas and fissidens
mini pellia,
stauro,
ludwigia sp Mini Super Red,
Rotala rotundifolia,
Anubias nana Pangolino,
Buces, Black Phantom, Mini Needle Leaf, and mini coin.


----------



## GHNelson (30 Apr 2017)

Hi Tim
Love the tank....nice rock work!
The piece of Manzy wood resting on the substrate I would remove it....or wedge it in between the two limbs above!.....
Catches my eye line too much!.....
hoggie


----------



## Mannic05 (30 Apr 2017)

What kind of heater are you using. Did you pushed a piece of the heater in the substreat.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (30 Apr 2017)

Also, looking great, now i see what you mean with Tension.. This type of rock and wood go very well together and are eqauly dominating. For a lot of us the most difficult aquascaping using both and still make it fit harmoniously. What type of rock is this?


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Apr 2017)

@hogan53 Thanks, the piece at the front?
@Mannic05  It's a SuperFish heater, very small. I've since found an even smaller black one; wish bought that instead.
That's the problem scaping a nano, there isn't that much space as it is, without equipment.
@zozo Thanks Marcel, the rock is Grey Pillar Rock, aka, Seiryu Stone, aka Mini Landscape Rock and the wood is Manzi.

I've just had another play with the scape and removed some of the sand, it was too smothering and blunted some of the edges a little too much, I'll live with it a while and see how it goes I can always return it to the original later.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Apr 2017)

Oh heck, I don't know...which one do you prefer 1, 2, or 3...

1.




2.




3.


----------



## GHNelson (30 Apr 2017)

This piece I would remove from No 2....


----------



## alex08 (30 Apr 2017)

I like the first one more.


----------



## zozo (30 Apr 2017)

Number 1  still my favorite tension or not. 

But then i try to picture it with the top rock replaced by a piece of wood (the trees trunk) with some emersed growth. That would make sense to me and make it obvious where all those submersed roots come from. But that's easy to say, if you do not have to go and look and search for that piece of wood fitting and making the most sense.

Can't help it, since my reentree i'm just completely hooked on scapes with emersed parts.. If it hasn't it's missing something.. Never mind.. 

It's like Billy Aquarium..


----------



## CooKieS (30 Apr 2017)

First one with the Wood on the top removed.


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 May 2017)

Thought I'd post a couple of pics of the final hardscape for the sake of journal continuity.

I've taken out some more wood, jiggled a few rocks around and played with the sand a little more.
I must be quite happy with the result as I haven't been tempted to touch it for a while, and I now have space for the planting I envisaged

Good news, the pieces I needed have arrived from HK, including a miniature pollen glass diffuser; wish I could find a similar sized drop checker - the smallest I can find is still about 4cm. I did have one that was only 2.5cm but I smashed it accidentally

I'm just waiting for a few plant deliveries, and then I can scape, namely _Bucephalandra_ "Mini Coin", _Bucephalandra_ "Black Phantom", and _Riccardia chamedrifolia.











_


----------



## tim (10 May 2017)

Great hardscape Tim, my only thought is the maybe level the substrate along the front of the tank, looking forward to the planted pics


----------



## Mannic05 (10 May 2017)

Looking forward to the planting stage. Where did you find that diffuser?. 



Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 May 2017)

Thanks @tim and @Mannic05...gona' get planting as soon as those buces arrive.

The diffuser was from aquahk-uk eBay. But something very similar is available from Aquarium Gardens one of our excellent sponsors http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/pollen-glass-co2-diffuser-for-aquarium-up-to-150l-1178-p.asp. I'd have got it from them if I'd known.

Just taken delivery of the _Riccardia chamedrifolia..._can't believe my luck - 99p off eBay, an embarrassing amount_



_


----------



## MrHidley (10 May 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Thanks @tim and @Mannic05...gona' get planting as soon as those buces arrive.
> 
> The diffuser was from aquahk-uk eBay. But something very similar is available from Aquarium Gardens one of our excellent sponsors http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/pollen-glass-co2-diffuser-for-aquarium-up-to-150l-1178-p.asp. I'd have got it from them if I'd known.
> 
> ...



Quite the find! very jelous! i still manage to kill it every time i try to grow this. No idea why, i seem to grow more difficult plants just fine...


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 May 2017)

It does ok for me, but it's relatively slow growing and tends to get swamped by faster growing mosses, I think it also tends to do better in brighter areas of the tank.


----------



## Mannic05 (10 May 2017)

Wow that's a lot for just 99p. I've bought I think 20% of that for €13, tissue culture from aquainova. I'm now trying to grow one portion in a glas jar for a future scape. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 May 2017)

It is you're right, I was expecting to be bid up. But 20% of that for €13 is still a very good price. I usually get a very tiny portion barely enough to cover a 4x3cm mesh for around £10.


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 May 2017)

Finally, the Buces have arrived, healthy plants and decent value for money @ £7.50 each inc P&P from an eBay vendor. 
More scaping tomorrow...

Mini Coin left, Black Phantom right


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 May 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Thanks @tim and @Mannic05...gona' get planting as soon as those buces arrive.
> 
> The diffuser was from aquahk-uk eBay. But something very similar is available from Aquarium Gardens one of our excellent sponsors http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/pollen-glass-co2-diffuser-for-aquarium-up-to-150l-1178-p.asp. I'd have got it from them if I'd known.
> 
> ...


Wow that is cheap. Does the seller have any think else for sell?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 May 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Finally, the Buces have arrived, healthy plants and decent value for money @ £7.50 each inc P&P from an eBay vendor.
> More scaping tomorrow...
> 
> Mini Coin left, Black Phantom right


Bruces my favourite


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 May 2017)

Loads, check his eBay shop out http://stores.ebay.co.uk/kentonaquatics/


----------



## Daveslaney (12 May 2017)

Bought a good few Buces from them always found the service and value good.


----------



## Mannic05 (12 May 2017)

Nice collection of bucephelandra, thanks for sharing the link.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (12 May 2017)

Awesome seller, thanks


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 May 2017)

Planted at last, it's a bit scruffy looking, but hopefully it will soon grow in and I can set about manicuring it...


----------



## zozo (13 May 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Loads, check his eBay shop out http://stores.ebay.co.uk/kentonaquatics/



And free P&P.  Even beter very good prices for UK standard... 
This is a nice one.. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bucephalandra-Belindae-RARE-Aquatic-Plant-/191813676177


----------



## zozo (13 May 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Planted at last, it's a bit scruffy looking, but hopefully it will soon grow in and I can set about manicuring it...



Awsome!! Think i'm going to buy me a cube, instead of diy it.. I like the curved corners, looks so much beter..


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 May 2017)

Thanks Marcel.


zozo said:


> This is a nice one..
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bucephalandra-Belindae-RARE-Aquatic-Plant-/191813676177


The seller has some really nice plants and even better he's open to sensible offers.


----------



## Nelson (13 May 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Loads, check his eBay shop out http://stores.ebay.co.uk/kentonaquatics/


Looks like they've dropped their prices and increased quantity.Happy days .


----------



## Eduard18 (13 May 2017)

[QUOTE="zozo, I like the curved corners, looks so much better.. [/QUOTE]

Ya, I have round corners and I can tell you it's a PITA to clean them


----------



## Mannic05 (13 May 2017)

Really like it. Can't wait to see this cube when the plants are settled in and have there first trimming.

What kind of fertelizer or dosing method do you gonna use. And what's the b/s rate on your CO2.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Mannic05 (13 May 2017)

> > ="zozo, I like the curved corners, looks so much better..
> 
> 
> <br /><br />Ya, I have round corners and I can tell you it's a PITA to clean them



Both of my tanks are from Dennerle, and both have curved corners, I have found that the alginator from Dennerle is a very handy tool for this job. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Eduard18 (14 May 2017)

Haha !  You have to admire the power of marketing - creating the situation and selling the one solution ; thank you man, I didn't know it existed


----------



## CooKieS (14 May 2017)

Toothbrush will do it too...


----------



## zozo (14 May 2017)

I've seen those Dennerle cubes, they are nice.. I have cube in my head for long time now, but i actualy want a shallow 40x40x25..
It's what kept me away from buying one, but this scape might just change my mind.


----------



## Doubu (14 May 2017)

I normally hate cubes because no matter what I do, it always looks the same... so I must commend you for an excellent job using the depth and creating something totally different than what I've seen!


----------



## tim (14 May 2017)

Extremely well executed scape Tim, looks mature already amazing sense of depth for a 30cm tank, top job mate.


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 May 2017)

Thanks Tim, you've a good eye for depth perception, I've only got my iPone 6s camera which tends to flatten images out and make them a bit 2 dimensional.


----------



## Eduard18 (14 May 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Toothbrush will do it too...


Indeed , that's what I use right now; but if I can avoid getting my hands wet....

BTW, the tank looks amazing

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (14 May 2017)

Looks amazing man


----------



## Dominik_K (14 May 2017)

That's a nice scape. Well done there!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 May 2017)

@Dominik_K, @Nigel95, and @Eduard18 Thanks guys

Just a couple of random iPhone shots by way of a quick update...


----------



## Mannic05 (15 May 2017)

Nice photo's, the scense of depth what you have created is amazing. Well done.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Juraj C. (16 May 2017)

It looks great already, looking forward to seeing it more mature. Looks so much different when planted, I had to check back to see if it's the same hardscape as you presented here earlier


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 May 2017)

Thought I'd update this thread...had a lot of melt and die off; the crypts are looking very sad for themselves and the HC carpet is no more...which is a blessing in disguise since I wasn't looking forward to trimming it in a confined space anyway. And also I think it looks just as good without. I may try some Monte Carlo later, but leave some bare sand in the bottom left hand corner.

The reason for the melt is I've been slow to dial my CO2 in. I ran out of reagent. I've bought some more but I'm not convinced its very accurate, I'm pumping gas in like it's going out of fashion. Well either that or the diffuser isn't doing its job properly. I'm using this stuff, anyone used it?...





Anyway, I don't trust it and have ordered another brand.

So the pics, not much has changed really except for the lack of would-be carpet...and I've trimmed the stems at the back for the first time.


----------



## CooKieS (26 May 2017)

It's sometimes hard to get good CO2 level in such small tanks...maybe try to get less surface agitation? 

Good luck, hardscape is nice!


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 May 2017)

Thanks @CooKieS I didn't know that about CO2 and small tanks...was thinking it'd be proportional, but then physics was never my strong point. 
Either way, it's a good job I'm using a fire extinguisher setup for my CO2, one of those mini things would end up costing a fortune


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Jun 2017)

Another update...gave the mosses a quick trim and had a general maintenance session. Love Nano's; maintenance is a breeze on a small tank, it only takes a jiffy

Planted some Monte Carlo, found it in my local Maidenhead, their plant tank has pest snails but somehow they'd already made their slimy way in to the tank anyways
All the plants are doing well except for the _R. chamedryfolia, _it's all but died off on me I've a suspicion the superglue didn't help

My Boraras have settled in really well, I'm now seeing much more of them than I did in Windswept, they seem to love it, but then I did design the scape with them in mind

And also the first batch of CO2 reagent I bought is OK but it doesn't work as well as the one I'm used to, which is now what I'm using.


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2017)

Darn it...I think I spoke too soon about the plants doing well
The new leaves on the Rotala are yellow/white...looks like an iron or CO2 deficiency, for the want of a better explanation, any ideas?

I'm using TNC complete, and have started to add TNC lite as well.
Been thinking tho' that maybe the TNC is past it's sell by date...is there such a thing? And that perhaps the iron is just no longer available for uptake.


----------



## zozo (15 Jun 2017)

Also could be an early sign of potassium deficiency.. The burn/melt and holes is developed in later stadium. I had the same with some Gratiola, yellowing tips almost white all over old and young tips. In later stadium the leaf tips started to curl and burm. First tried micros, no avail, then potassium nitrate, no improvement. Also actualy couldn't be with all the pooping fish and the nitrate in the tapwater.. It improved since dosing some extra pottasium sulphate.  And it didn't look like a typical pottasium deficiency.. But since K is the all over quality enhancer of the plant, it might not be able to take up some micros sufficiently etc. if it is short on K and misguide you..

Oh at the same time a Nymphoides was showing a Magnisium (yellow leaves / green vains) deficiency also improved with adding K..


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2017)

Thanks Marcel, that makes sense - Liebig's Law of the Minimum an' all. 
I'll keep a weather eye out for the later stages of the deficiency, and in the meantime up the dosing.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Jun 2017)

Hi all,





Tim Harrison said:


> looks like an iron or CO2 deficiency, for the want of a better explanation, any ideas?


I'm pretty sure it is iron.

It seems to happen a lot with _<"Rotala_ in hard water">.


zozo said:


> Also could be an early sign of potassium deficiency..


I don't think it is potassium (K), just because it is the new leaves effected. Iron (Fe), or manganese (Mn), are non-mobile in the plant, and deficiencies effect newer leaves.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2017)

Thanks Darrel. 
I've been dosing regularly but evidently not enough. 
Unless...surely my TNC can't be out of date...can it? 
I've had it about 14 months.


----------



## zozo (15 Jun 2017)

That's what i do not have, mine is pretty soft, but still gH 8. What just baffled me a bit was what i said above 2 different plants showing 2 different difficiencies and both improved with adding extra 15ppm K2SO4..  Beats me, i got what i saw.


----------



## GHNelson (15 Jun 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Thanks Darrel.
> I've been dosing regularly but evidently not enough.
> Unless...surely my TNC can't be out of date...can it?
> I've had it about 14 months.


Hi Tim
Maybe too much.....try a couple of huge water changes no dosing for a week to 2 weeks....observe what happens!
Over dosing of certain fertilizers may have a affect on growth when it comes to Rotala species...I have experienced this personally.
Konrad has also had issues.... Potassium maybe the culprit?
Knowing which one is a trial and error process, which I haven't got time for!
Cheers hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2017)

Thanks hoggie...I'm discovering that Rotala rotundifolia is a bit of a queer plant.
It's supposedly easy, but the more I look in to it the more I come across folk that have had issues.
It's always grown really well for me in the past, so I guess I can count myself lucky up until now.
Perhaps you're right, I maybe killing it with kindness


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Jun 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Thanks Darrel.
> I've been dosing regularly but evidently not enough.
> Unless...surely my TNC can't be out of date...can it?
> I've had it about 14 months.


I think I read somewhere about keeping fertilisers in cool dark places because daylight/light can affect them but I have APFUK  salts and returned to use half full bottles after several months with no CO2, so hope mines ok.think I notice some ready made ones are never in clear containers though.The tank looks ok Tim, maybe tweak with a few species if needed?


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Jun 2017)

Cheers Paraguay, I just might have to do that.
This scape has thrown me a bit of a challenge, and I've got several possibilities to pursue...
Hopefully I'll get to the bottom of it with a little help from falsifying hypothesis


----------



## zozo (16 Jun 2017)

Fun isn't it..  Sometimes it's like playing Chess.. In a way... I played it for a while in a club. liked to do rappid tournaments once in a while.. Loosing like a beginner from 8 year old kids. It thaught me never to answer the question "Are you any good at it?"


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Jun 2017)

zozo said:


> Fun isn't it..  Sometimes it's like playing Chess.


Haha...that's so right. Give me the simple life anytime, but sometimes a harmless challenge can be fun


zozo said:


> I played it for a while in a club. liked to do rappid tournaments once in a while.. Loosing like a beginner from 8 year old kids. It thaught me never to answer the question "Are you any good at it?"


It seems the older I get the more reluctant I am to answer that question as well...at least with any degree of certainty.
In fact certainty seems to have deserted me, probably because everything around me, including perceived wisdom, appears to be in a constant state of flux


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Dec 2017)

Well it's been a while since the nano was updated. It's largely been neglected but I had a good session with it this morning and tidied it up a bit...


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Mar 2018)

This scape, as usual, has been neglected, up date photos will follow.
When I first set it up I noticed a hitchhiker...a single riccia plant.
Some months on, it's taking over...



IMG_2117 by Tim Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## zozo (24 Mar 2018)

This is some piece of gorgeous neglection...


----------



## Edvet (24 Mar 2018)

You will find the riccia in your pond, your bathtub and the next 7 years of tanks


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Mar 2018)

@zozo thanks Marcel, I'm not even sure there's much CO2 going in atm, the defuser is a bit gunked up and it doesn't have a drop checker.
It's definitely only getting occasional fertz, but despite all it seems to be thriving.

@Edvet I kinda get that impression , but I actually like the little crystalwort. I'm starting to think about using it tied to rocks in my next scape.
I'm scaping an ADA 60p next.


----------



## zozo (24 Mar 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> thanks Marcel, I'm not even sure there's much CO2 is going in atm, the defuser is a bit gunked up and it doesn't have a drop checker.
> It's definitely only getting occasional fertz, but despite all it seems to be thriving.



Makes you think and wonder, doesn't it? I also have a 25 litre planted shrimp tank i realy never fertilize.. All low energy plants i did put in it i wont say thrive but stay healthy and relatively grow well. It seems to need more patience than ferts.  Now after 2 years i definitively titled it my wtf? tank...


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Mar 2018)

I reckon you're right about that Marcel, and that it's to do with reaching that critical plant biomass, which infers an amazing level of biological stability.
I think tho' we can use CO2 to accelerate the process and then possibly back off gradually to wean the plants off slowly.
If the plants aren't CO2 hungry it can work well, none of the plants in this scape are, so maybe that's why they are doing okay.


----------



## PARAGUAY (27 Mar 2018)

Think I will check what l thought “neglected” means,


----------



## sciencefiction (29 Mar 2018)

If one hasn't followed the thread, it's like magic clicking on page 1 then jumping to page 5 to see the final result.  A time machine experience 
Now I can go back and read the pages in the middle to see how the magic happened 

Lovely tank


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Mar 2018)

Thanks @PARAGUAY and @sciencefiction...you didn't see the large amount of thread algae I removed before I took the picture 
It's long overdue maintenance, as is Return of the Shallow. I need to role my sleeves up and get stuck in


----------

